# New Puppy photos - Trick or Treat!



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Hi All -

I just took these photos of my 4 week old puppies and thought it would be fun to try to get a Halloween type shot. They are in a giant bowl of candy! They were so cute!

I got some new lights for my camera and wanted to try them. I think they helped a lot!

Its a toss up between them and the chocolate as to which one is sweeter!

The three together are the girls, and the four together are the boys.

Farah Whitver-Melamud
www.WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh I'm coming trick or treating to your house! I'll take the little boy on the left or second from the right. They are ALL scrumptious looking!

Congrats on such a beautiful litter.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

The sables have such cute faces, they are almost good enough to eat!

If I was handing those out in the bowl, can you imagine the looks on the faces of those ringing the door bell! 

Thanks!

Farah


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Farah~ I'd be happy to trick-or-treat at your house if that's what your handing out! And there's no calories to worry about, either! :thumb:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Farah, I'm not into trick-or-treat, but you changed my mind!!! I'll come by and have a puppy and some ghorme sabsi with you (your name sounds Persian).


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The sables are my favorites! Those are adorable pics! Two bowls of sweetness!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

My first name is Arabic, and my married name, Melamud is Israeli. I'm just a farm girl from Iowa though. 8)

I might have to start a line at the door, or I'll run out of "treats" way too soon!

Farah


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to big that grabby little kid on Halloween night that reaches in and takes 2! :becky: ADORABLE LITTER Farah!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Where in Iowa are you from Farah? I'm an Iowa farm girl too!:wink:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Hee...we all know that kid! 8) I don't blame you for wanting to grab two! I can't walk by the puppy pen without stopping and picking one up and giving it tons of kisses (and getting lots back). Just wanna eat them up!

This is why I don't get anything done! 8)

Farah


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

My parents were in the air force, but when they got out, we moved back to central Iowa, where my parents had been born and grew up. We lived in Adel, where I went to h.s., and then I went to Drake University in Des Moines, and then finished at ISU in Ames. 

I met my husband and moved to NJ because thats where his job is. I like it here too, but LOVE to go home and visit. We were just there for the State Fair. Its the BEST!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That is reasonably close to me...DesMoines is 2 hours south of me--I'm familiar with Ames somewhat as I had a Grandpa live there most all of his life. Small world huh?

The State Fair is always great isn't it? I love seeing that butter cow. This year I think they had Shawn Johnson made of butter--but we didn't make it this year.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Yup, thats what the butter statues were. We liked last year when it was the Harry Potter in butter. That was fun. We say we just 'eat our way thru the fair'. 8) Are you in the Mason City area?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Farah, OK, I am the closest to you, so I will be there about 12:01 am tonight to be your first trick or treater. I will be in my jammies, no make-up and wild hair - so that is my costume - VERY SCARY:biggrin1:

If you dont want to have to answer the door at that time, just leave the bowl of "candies" in a bowl, in a crate on the porch and I will just pick up my "candies" and head home - OK WITH YOU??


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Laurie - You are funny! Come one over! That might be worth it just to take the pics of my 'trick or treaters!' I think in this case it shoudl be a 'treat' exchange. I hear you have cute little trickster at your house too, so if you take one, just leave one. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Farah,
Mason City is north of me about 40? miles. I'm just north of Fort Dodge. It's so great to have an Iowa farm girl here with me.I grew up on a farm,but live in town now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my, cute puppies!!!! I want one too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Suddenly I am not tempted by candy! But I will take that little black and tan boy. Those are a cute bunch of puppies!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Isnt he cute? His name used to be 'tank' cuz he was so big and heavy! His name is "Dorset" now (Wyndwards Baa Baa Black Sheep). I think he likes it better. 8)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is a mean trick Farah!!! I bet not a single puppy is still available not matter how good the bribe, ummm I mean treat! I would like the all sable girl please!!! pretty please!!! ohhh it has been a while since I have had a real case of IWAP, but these photos may bring it back up to the surface.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Laurie you already have a cute little suger pie at your house. Why don't you grab one for me though....I am not picky...Farah those are some cute puppies. My dad was in the air force as well. We got to travel over seas and live in Turkey. I really liked it though there was no McDonald's.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Missy - There are a few boys still available, but they are definitely treats, not tricks. 8) 

I was telling someone else that I was worried that their hot little butts would melt the chocolate in the bowl. The couple of pieces I've eaten were ok, but I guess I'll just have to keep eating them to know for sure *giggle*. 

They are just to the stage where Jersey has decided she is not cleaning up after them anymore (in the poop and pee department, that is). So with 7 there is lots!! So depending on how messy their pen is determines how badly I want to send them home in trick or treat bags. 

But then...the kisses make it all worthwhile and I have to tell myself "You can't keep ALL of them!"


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Farah, that is just too much for you to clean up, I'm sure. I'll take that darling little one with the black, white, and brown and eyebrows off your hands so you don't have to clean up after him. Ollie and I will be the two standing next to the wild haired pajama lady at 12:01.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly and I will be there ASAP save one for us. Simply adorable. *


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok Farah,
I told the kids we are going trick or treating tomorrow in NJ:biggrin1:
Now that's a treat I would love!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm in love with the little black/tan one. But they are all just too cute.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

We live on a road without many houses, sort of in the country. Our house is on 6 acres, so its back from the road aways. We were told we'd get NO trick or treaters here. 

I should tell them all you have to do is offer the right treats to get them!

When my doorbell starts ringing tomorrow I'll know who it is!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Basket full of puppers, that's my kind of Halloween candy! :biggrin1: They are adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Farah, you are an evil witch...teasing us with those little treats!


----------

